# Problem updating many ports



## xy16644 (Jun 12, 2010)

I have just tried to update all my ports with:

```
portmanager -u
```

but at the end of running this I have the following output (even after running the above command twice):

```
skipping php5-iconv-5.3.2 /converters/php5-iconv until dependency php5-5.3.2_1 updated
skipping php5-5.3.2 /lang/php5 until dependency apache-2.2.15_9 updated
skipping apache-2.2.14_6 /www/apache22 marked IGNORE reason: performed (6) emergancy restore
skipping wordpress-2.9.2,1 /www/wordpress until dependency php5-5.3.2_1 updated
skipping php5-mysql-5.3.2 /databases/php5-mysql until dependency php5-5.3.2_1 updated
skipping php5-xml-5.3.2 /textproc/php5-xml until dependency php5-5.3.2_1 updated
skipping php5-gd-5.3.2 /graphics/php5-gd until dependency php5-5.3.2_1 updated
skipping php5-tokenizer-5.3.2 /devel/php5-tokenizer until dependency php5-5.3.2_1 updated
skipping php5-mhash-5.2.12 /security/php5-mhash until dependency php5-5.3.2_1 updated
skipping php5-gettext-5.3.2 /devel/php5-gettext until dependency php5-5.3.2_1 updated
skipping php5-mbstring-5.3.2 /converters/php5-mbstring until dependency php5-5.3.2_1 updated
skipping squirrelmail-1.4.20 /mail/squirrelmail until dependency php5-5.3.2_1 updated
skipping php5-session-5.3.2 /www/php5-session until dependency php5-5.3.2_1 updated
skipping php5-hash-5.3.2 /security/php5-hash until dependency php5-5.3.2_1 updated
skipping php5-openssl-5.3.2 /security/php5-openssl until dependency php5-5.3.2_1 updated
skipping php5-simplexml-5.3.2 /textproc/php5-simplexml until dependency php5-5.3.2_1 updated
skipping php5-pspell-5.3.2 /textproc/php5-pspell until dependency php5-5.3.2_1 updated
skipping roundcube-0.4.b,1 /mail/roundcube until dependency php5-5.3.2_1 updated
skipping php5-dom-5.3.2 /textproc/php5-dom until dependency php5-5.3.2_1 updated
skipping php5-json-5.3.2 /devel/php5-json until dependency php5-5.3.2_1 updated
```

Is anyone else having this problem? I cant seem to get these ports to update with is affecting my system (Roundcube in particular). Can someone offer some help please? :e

It looks like all these errors are due to Apache failing to update...


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 12, 2010)

Notice the line 
	
	



```
skipping apache-2.2.14_6 /www/apache22 marked IGNORE reason: performed (6) emergancy restore
```

Looking at the Makefile shows that it sets IGNORE if you have it configured for SUEXEC_RSRCLIMIT but without SUEXEC.  So cd to that port and use `make config` to fix that.  Then retry the upgrade.


----------



## xy16644 (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.

Do I just run make config and then enable SUEXEC and SUEXEC_RSRCLIMIT? And then try updating the ports again?


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 12, 2010)

xy16644 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Do I just run make config and then enable SUEXEC and SUEXEC_RSRCLIMIT? And then try updating the ports again?



Yes.  There might be other problems, but one thing at a time.


----------



## xy16644 (Jun 12, 2010)

I enabled those two options with make config but I'm still getting the same output. Anything else I should be trying?


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 12, 2010)

Both SUEXEC and SUEXEC_RSRCLIMIT are off by default.  The build error was from one of them being on.  If they were both off already, the problem is something else.

Does apache22 build manually?  Back up your apache config files, then

`# cd /usr/ports/www/apache22`
`# make config`

Set the options you need.  If you want to reset to default, use "make rmconfig".

`# make`

Does it build without errors?  If so, then

`# make deinstall install`


----------



## xy16644 (Jun 12, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> Both SUEXEC and SUEXEC_RSRCLIMIT are off by default.  The build error was from one of them being on.  If they were both off already, the problem is something else.
> 
> Does apache22 build manually?  Back up your apache config files, then
> 
> ...



Thanks for the help but I am a bit worried about doing this as I dont want to mess up the web sites I have running (Roundcube, Squirrelmail, Webmin, LinPHA, Wordpress etc).

How do I backup my Apache config files?

Surely I can see whats preventing me from upgrading the Apache port? Howcome in the past I have been able to upgrade the Apache port without this problem?

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 12, 2010)

No port/package deinstallation will remove anything other than what it installed (see pkg-plist) or what was altered. Deinstalling Apache will not touch your websites, deinstalling MySQL will not touch your databases, etc. etc.


----------



## xy16644 (Jun 12, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> No port/package deinstallation will remove anything other than what it installed (see pkg-plist) or what was altered. Deinstalling Apache will not touch your websites, deinstalling MySQL will not touch your databases, etc. etc.



Thanks DD.

So what is the correct steps to take to enable me to upgrade my Apache port?


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 12, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> No port/package deinstallation will remove anything other than what it installed (see pkg-plist) or what was altered. Deinstalling Apache will not touch your websites, deinstalling MySQL will not touch your databases, etc. etc.



Although uninstalling some ports will remove altered config files in /usr/local/etc.  That's what I was talking about backing up.


----------



## xy16644 (Jun 19, 2010)

Can anyone assist with the steps that will allow me to get the Apache port updated?


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 19, 2010)

xy16644 said:
			
		

> Can anyone assist with the steps that will allow me to get the Apache port updated?



We're waiting for you to post the output from when you try to build the Apache port.


----------



## xy16644 (Jun 27, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> Both SUEXEC and SUEXEC_RSRCLIMIT are off by default.  The build error was from one of them being on.  If they were both off already, the problem is something else.
> 
> Does apache22 build manually?  Back up your apache config files, then
> 
> ...



Sorry for the delay in replying. Do I just need to follow the steps you mentioned above and then post the errors I get? I just want to be sure that I want lose any config settings and/or not be able to get Apache to work again!! :e

PS: I have never built a port manually hence all the questions and being so unsure.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 27, 2010)

xy16644 said:
			
		

> Sorry for the delay in replying. Do I just need to follow the steps you mentioned above and then post the errors I get? I just want to be sure that I want lose any config settings and/or not be able to get Apache to work again!! :e
> 
> PS: I have never built a port manually hence all the questions and being so unsure.



Before doing anything, read the ports man page:
`# man ports`

That will tell you what each step does.

When you configure and build ports, they are built in the ports directory.  It's when they are installed or deinstalled that it affects files outside of the ports directory.


----------



## xy16644 (Apr 3, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> Both SUEXEC and SUEXEC_RSRCLIMIT are off by default.  The build error was from one of them being on.  If they were both off already, the problem is something else.
> 
> Does apache22 build manually?  Back up your apache config files, then
> 
> ...



Am really sorry for not replying to this post earlier but I have been away :e

I ran:

```
make deinstall install
```

and this was the output:

```
alpha# make deinstall install
===>  Deinstalling for www/apache22
===>   Deinstalling apache-2.2.14_6
pkg_delete: '/usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_buckets.h' fails original MD5 checksum - deleted anyway.
pkg_delete: '/usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_env.h' fails original MD5 checksum - deleted anyway.
pkg_delete: '/usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_errno.h' fails original MD5 checksum - deleted anyway.
pkg_delete: '/usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_file_io.h' fails original MD5 checksum - deleted anyway.
pkg_delete: '/usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_global_mutex.h' fails original MD5 checksum - deleted anyway.
pkg_delete: '/usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_hash.h' fails original MD5 checksum - deleted anyway.
pkg_delete: '/usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_ldap.h' fails original MD5 checksum - deleted anyway.
pkg_delete: '/usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_lib.h' fails original MD5 checksum - deleted anyway.
pkg_delete: '/usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_memcache.h' fails original MD5 checksum - deleted anyway.
pkg_delete: '/usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_network_io.h' fails original MD5 checksum - deleted anyway.
pkg_delete: '/usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_poll.h' fails original MD5 checksum - deleted anyway.
pkg_delete: '/usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_portable.h' fails original MD5 checksum - deleted anyway.
pkg_delete: '/usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_reslist.h' fails original MD5 checksum - deleted anyway.
pkg_delete: '/usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_strings.h' fails original MD5 checksum - deleted anyway.
pkg_delete: '/usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_tables.h' fails original MD5 checksum - deleted anyway.
pkg_delete: '/usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_thread_proc.h' fails original MD5 checksum - deleted anyway.
pkg_delete: '/usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_time.h' fails original MD5 checksum - deleted anyway.
pkg_delete: '/usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_version.h' fails original MD5 checksum - deleted anyway.
pkg_delete: '/usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_want.h' fails original MD5 checksum - deleted anyway.
pkg_delete: '/usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_xml.h' fails original MD5 checksum - deleted anyway.
pkg_delete: '/usr/local/include/apr-1/apu.h' fails original MD5 checksum - deleted anyway.
pkg_delete: '/usr/local/include/apr-1/apu_version.h' fails original MD5 checksum - deleted anyway.
pkg_delete: '/usr/local/bin/apr-1-config' fails original MD5 checksum - deleted anyway.
pkg_delete: '/usr/local/bin/apu-1-config' fails original MD5 checksum - deleted anyway.
pkg_delete: '/usr/local/lib/apr.exp' fails original MD5 checksum - deleted anyway.
pkg_delete: '/usr/local/lib/aprutil.exp' fails original MD5 checksum - deleted anyway.
pkg_delete: '/usr/local/lib/libapr-1.a' fails original MD5 checksum - deleted anyway.
pkg_delete: '/usr/local/lib/libapr-1.la' fails original MD5 checksum - deleted anyway.
pkg_delete: '/usr/local/lib/libapr-1.so' fails original MD5 checksum - deleted anyway.
pkg_delete: '/usr/local/lib/libaprutil-1.a' fails original MD5 checksum - deleted anyway.
pkg_delete: '/usr/local/lib/libaprutil-1.la' fails original MD5 checksum - deleted anyway.
pkg_delete: '/usr/local/lib/libaprutil-1.so.3' fails original MD5 checksum - deleted anyway.
===>  Installing for apache-2.2.17_2
===>   apache-2.2.17_2 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/libcrypto.so.7 - found
===>   apache-2.2.17_2 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.8.9 - found
===>   apache-2.2.17_2 depends on shared library: expat.6 - found
===>   apache-2.2.17_2 depends on shared library: apr-1 - found
===>   apache-2.2.17_2 depends on shared library: pcre.0 - found
===>   apache-2.2.17_2 depends on shared library: iconv.3 - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if www/apache22 already installed
Making install in srclib
Making install in os
Making install in unix
Making install in server
Making install in mpm
Making install in prefork
[...]
find: /usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_date.h: No such file or directory
find: /usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_dbd.h: No such file or directory
find: /usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_dbm.h: No such file or directory
find: /usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_dso.h: No such file or directory
find: /usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_env.h: No such file or directory
find: /usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_errno.h: No such file or directory
find: /usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_file_info.h: No such file or directory
find: /usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_file_io.h: No such file or directory
find: /usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_fnmatch.h: No such file or directory
find: /usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_general.h: No such file or directory
find: /usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_getopt.h: No such file or directory
find: /usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_global_mutex.h: No such file or directory
find: /usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_hash.h: No such file or directory
find: /usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_hooks.h: No such file or directory
find: /usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_inherit.h: No such file or directory
find: /usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_ldap.h: No such file or directory
find: /usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_ldap_init.h: No such file or directory
find: /usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_ldap_option.h: No such file or directory
find: /usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_ldap_rebind.h: No such file or directory
find: /usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_ldap_url.h: No such file or directory
find: /usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_lib.h: No such file or directory
find: /usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_md4.h: No such file or directory
find: /usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_md5.h: No such file or directory
find: /usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_memcache.h: No such file or directory
find: /usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_mmap.h: No such file or directory
find: /usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_network_io.h: No such file or directory
find: /usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_optional.h: No such file or directory
find: /usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_optional_hooks.h: No such file or directory
find: /usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_poll.h: No such file or directory
find: /usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_pools.h: No such file or directory
find: /usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_portable.h: No such file or directory
find: /usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_proc_mutex.h: No such file or directory
find: /usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_queue.h: No such file or directory
find: /usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_random.h: No such file or directory
find: /usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_reslist.h: No such file or directory
find: /usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_ring.h: No such file or directory
find: /usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_rmm.h: No such file or directory
find: /usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_sdbm.h: No such file or directory
find: /usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_sha1.h: No such file or directory
find: /usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_shm.h: No such file or directory
find: /usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_signal.h: No such file or directory
find: /usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_strings.h: No such file or directory
find: /usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_strmatch.h: No such file or directory
find: /usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_support.h: No such file or directory
find: /usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_tables.h: No such file or directory
find: /usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_thread_cond.h: No such file or directory
find: /usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_thread_mutex.h: No such file or directory
find: /usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_thread_pool.h: No such file or directory
find: /usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_thread_proc.h: No such file or directory
find: /usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_thread_rwlock.h: No such file or directory
find: /usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_time.h: No such file or directory
find: /usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_uri.h: No such file or directory
find: /usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_user.h: No such file or directory
find: /usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_uuid.h: No such file or directory
find: /usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_version.h: No such file or directory
find: /usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_want.h: No such file or directory
find: /usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_xlate.h: No such file or directory
find: /usr/local/include/apr-1/apr_xml.h: No such file or directory
find: /usr/local/include/apr-1/apu.h: No such file or directory
find: /usr/local/include/apr-1/apu_version.h: No such file or directory
find: /usr/local/include/apr-1/apu_want.h: No such file or directory
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.17/server.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.17/server.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22/work/httpd-2.2.17.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
```

I am at a loss as to what to do next, can someone assist me please? :stud

PS: I forgot to mention that when I am in the directory /usr/ports/www/apache22 and I run "*make*" there are no errors (With or without the SUEXEC or SUEXEC_RSRCLIMIT) options set.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 3, 2011)

The includes from devel/apr1 have been deleted, although the port was not deinstalled.  Reinstall it to repair those files.
`# cd /usr/ports/devel/apr1 && make clean && make reinstall`


----------



## xy16644 (Apr 3, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> The includes from devel/apr1 have been deleted, although the port was not deinstalled.  Reinstall it to repair those files.
> `# cd /usr/ports/devel/apr1 && make clean && make reinstall`



Thanks for all your help wblock but after I ran:

```
cd /usr/ports/devel/apr1 && make clean && make reinstall
```

it failed saying:

```
===>  Installing for apr-ipv6-devrandom-gdbm-db42-1.4.2.1.3.10
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if devel/apr1 already installed
===>   apr-ipv6-devrandom-gdbm-db42-1.4.2.1.3.10 is already installed
      You may wish to ``make deinstall'' and install this port again
      by ``make reinstall'' to upgrade it properly.
      If you really wish to overwrite the old port of devel/apr1
      without deleting it first, set the variable "FORCE_PKG_REGISTER"
      in your environment or the "make install" command line.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/apr1.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/apr1.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/apr1.
```

Shall I run make deinstall and then try installing this port again?


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 3, 2011)

xy16644 said:
			
		

> it failed saying:
> 
> ```
> ===>  Installing for apr-ipv6-devrandom-gdbm-db42-1.4.2.1.3.10
> ...



Whoops, yes.


----------



## xy16644 (Apr 3, 2011)

I think I *may* be making some progress! I deinstalled apr1 and then it let me reinstall it.

I was then able to install the Apache22 port:

```
To run apache www server from startup, add apache22_enable="YES"
in your /etc/rc.conf. Extra options can be found in startup script.

Your hostname must be resolvable using at least 1 mechanism in
/etc/nsswitch typically DNS or /etc/hosts or apache might
have issues starting depending on the modules you are using.
===> Installing rc.d startup script(s)
===>   Compressing manual pages for apache-2.2.17_2
===>   Registering installation for apache-2.2.17_2
```

Only problem is that when I type "httpd" to start the service it says:

```
alpha# httpd
httpd: Syntax error on line 110 of /usr/local/etc/apache22/httpd.conf: Cannot load /usr/local/libexec/apache22/libphp5.so into server: 
Cannot open "/usr/local/libexec/apache22/libphp5.so"
```


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 3, 2011)

Either PHP isn't installed, or files are missing and it needs to be rebuilt also.


----------



## xy16644 (Apr 3, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> Either PHP isn't installed, or files are missing and it needs to be rebuilt also.



PHP is installed so there must be a problem with it. Am busy running:

```
make reinstall
```

in the /usr/ports/lang/php5 directory

Am really hoping I can get Apache running again with all my websites..GULP! :e

Appreciate your help wblock!


----------



## xy16644 (Apr 3, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> Either PHP isn't installed, or files are missing and it needs to be rebuilt also.



Thanks VERY much for your help this afternoon, I have now managed to get the latest version of Apache installed and managed to update many many other ports as well! :e

I do still have one more issue though. When I run:

```
portmanager -u
```

I am now getting this:

```
skipping p5-libwww-5.836 /www/p5-libwww until dependency p5-IO-Compress-2.033 updated
skipping p5-IO-Compress-2.033 /archivers/p5-IO-Compress marked IGNORE reason: conflicts with another installed port
skipping p5-IO-Zlib-1.10 /archivers/p5-IO-Zlib until dependency p5-IO-Compress-2.033 updated
skipping php5-mhash-5.2.12 /security/php5-mhash marked IGNORE reason: failed during make
skipping p5-Mail-SpamAssassin-3.3.1 /mail/p5-Mail-SpamAssassin until dependency p5-libwww-5.837 updated
skipping p5-Archive-Tar-1.76 /archivers/p5-Archive-Tar until dependency p5-IO-Zlib-1.10_1 updated
```

When it was trying to update them it did ask me if I wanted to remove them and I said yes but then it said they were needed.

How do I get rid of this annoying error everytime I run portmanager? :stud

PS: I managed to get rid of all these errors by uninstalling these ports altogether. That seemed to do the trick!


----------



## xy16644 (Apr 3, 2011)

My next big question is, I am currently on:

```
uname -a
FreeBSD abc.xyz.com 8.0-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p2 #0: Sun Jan 24 09:14:42 GMT 2010     xy16644@abc.xyz.com:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/ALPHA  i386
```

and would like to upgrade the system to 8.0-RELEASE-p6

I tried do this as follows:

```
freebsd-update fetch
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 4 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 8.0-RELEASE from update5.FreeBSD.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.

The following files are affected by updates, but no changes have
been downloaded because the files have been modified locally:
/var/db/mergemaster.mtree

The following files will be updated as part of updating to 8.0-RELEASE-p6:
/usr/share/man/cat2/unmount.2.gz

WARNING: FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p2 HAS PASSED ITS END-OF-LIFE DATE.
Any security issues discovered after Wed Dec  1 00:00:00 GMT 2010
will not have been corrected.
```

but that didn't seem to work...even after a reboot I am still running p2. I do run a custom kernel, could this have something to do with it?

Once I have updated my current version to 8.0-RELEASE-p6 then I would like to upgrade to 8.2-RELEASE.

Can someone help me get there please? :e


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 3, 2011)

xy16644 said:
			
		

> How do I get rid of this annoying error everytime I run portmanager?



Don't know, but I would suggest switching to ports-mgmt/portmaster instead.



> Once I have updated my current version to 8.0-RELEASE-p6 then I would like to upgrade to 8.2-RELEASE.



AFAIK you don't have to incrementally upgrade that way, but I don't use freebsd-update.  Please start a new thread for that, and it would be good to mark this one as solved.


----------



## xy16644 (Apr 3, 2011)

Will do, thanks for all the help!


----------

